# Live Bottom off of Destin



## au1 (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any numbers for live bottom spots off of Destin such as the Southeast Rocks, Broken Bottom, El Matador Gulley, Nicky Grounds, the 18's, etc. ?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Half Hitch has a map with those numbers on it if you want to buy it - couple of dollars I think. I'd post them for you but my list is MIA at the moment.


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

18's (Burgess Barge) 30.12.340 86.31.690


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Found em!! These are off a public map.

Southeast Rock:30 19 880 / 86 28 255

Broken Bottom: 30 18 527 / 86 27 233

El Matador Gulley: 30 22 103 / 86 37 829

Nickey Grounds: 30 11 112/ 86 49 443

18s: 30 12 484 / 86 31 274


----------



## au1 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks. That will really help me out next weekend.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:letsdrink


----------

